# Pet Insurance



## Dee001 (15 Sep 2008)

I've boughted a West Highland Terrier male pup. I've heard they can be prone to skin infections. Do anyone know about pet insurance, would it be worth my while?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Sep 2008)

? There are also a few existing threads on this issue here on _AAM_.


----------



## glowinthedar (15 Sep 2008)

Alliance are the only people to insure pets in Ireland.

If the dog is a pedigree I would get the insurance, they tend to be more prone to some genetic issues.

It is a bit like holiday insurance, you may never need to use it but some day might be glad you have it


----------



## Mrs Mac (15 Sep 2008)

I've got my two cats insured with Allianz.  It costs €18.99 a month for both of them.  

One of the cats needed dentistry (don't laugh) recently, and it cost me €245.00 for the removal of three teeth, an anaesthetic and an overnight stay in the vets.

The vet processed the claim for me and I got a refund of €126.00 after the excess was applied.

Worth the 18 odd euro a month especially in case of any serious illness which will cost you a small fortune and the fact that your dog is a pedigree.


----------



## Jimbobp (16 Sep 2008)

I have a westie. Yes they can be prone to skin problems (although my guy hasn't had any yet) and yes I would take out pet insurance. This year alone I claimed back nearly €400 (dental problem & some sort of doggy flu where the vet had to keep him overnight and put him on a drip).I think i'm paying around €200 a year. Allianzdirect are the only company offering this cover as far as I know.


----------



## Rois (16 Sep 2008)

My dog was run over by a car and had a badly broken hip - it cost £1,500 punts at the time to get fixed as I didn't have insurance.  I have since insured her with Allianz.  Had one claim last year, which they settled within 2 weeks - no quibbles or negotiation, the cheque arrived promptly in the post.  I would recommend pet insurance highly, especially for pedigree dogs.


----------



## Irish-Lass (16 Sep 2008)

We have 2 terriers and have had them insured for the last 3 years never had to use the policy but it's great to know its there - we got a pedigree dog in March got her on the insurance straight away and then in august while she was getting spayed they xrayed her and found she had bone problems etc. the insurance are covering it all and its great as she is on medication that costs about 100e every 2 months


----------



## wheels (12 Dec 2008)

I'm looking to insure my cats at the moment, they are house cats and one was sick recently but much better now. I'm shocked at how expensive it is.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Dec 2008)

I have insurance for my Cairn Terrier for two years now with Alliance.

€150 ish, well worth it in my opinion, however I haven't needed to claim.


----------



## NorthDrum (12 Dec 2008)

Anybody know of Rabbit insurance with any company!!


----------



## sandrat (13 Dec 2008)

www.petinsure.ie do rabbits


----------



## NorthDrum (13 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> www.petinsure.ie do rabbits


 
Cheers for that, my "special boy" cost me hundreds last year!!


----------

